# ME-TV Coming to Bay Area KFTY 50.1



## phrelin

Several sources indicate KFTY in Santa Rosa will be showing ME-TV (Memorable Entertainment Television) on the 50.1 channel April 25. Since I don't get any signals here in our canyon, I can't verify it, but it since KFTY is on the satellite Bay Area Locals....


----------



## fluffybear

I also have heard some rumors that WSB will be replacing RTN with ME-TV here in Atlanta very soon. I am not sure what will happen to RTN but hopefully it will find a home somewhere.


----------



## Jeff Blank

This would be great news if it's true!


----------



## scooper

It did replace RTN here in Raleigh. 50.2 (WRAZ - our Fox is the .1).


----------



## runner861

I hear that it is also coming soon on KDOC 56 in Los Angeles. And if I am not mistaken KFTY is carried on cable down in Monterey.


----------



## Paul Secic

fluffybear said:


> I also have heard some rumors that WSB will be replacing RTN with ME-TV here in Atlanta very soon. I am not sure what will happen to RTN but hopefully it will find a home somewhere.


We just got RTN here in the SF Bay Area on KCNS channel 38. Dish has been carrying since April 1st.


----------



## Jeff Blank

I just got it confirmed by Station Manager Rick Startkey. His reply was as follows: "It's TRUE! I am waiting for official word from our engineering team to make sure that date will happen... But we are going Me-TV!! . Thanks for the email!" The planned date for cut over is April 25th. :hurah:


----------



## MikeW

I hope they leave Armstrong and Getty on in the morning..


----------



## Jon Ellis

You can confirm whether any rumors about Me-TV coming to your market are true by entering your ZIP code here:

http://metvnetwork.com/wherewatch.php


----------



## So Cal Viewer

Our family is so excited about Me-TV coming to the Los Angeles area. I have contacted KDOC with an e-mail regarding the approximate start date since no information has yet to be released. No reply as of yet. I checked Wikipedia and it only states it will be sometime this spring. I'm guessing between now and the end of May.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jon Ellis said:


> You can confirm whether any rumors about Me-TV coming to your market are true by entering your ZIP code here:
> 
> http://metvnetwork.com/wherewatch.php


I put my zip code in and nothing came up.


----------



## Jeff Blank

Mine too, but don't worry. It is coming. KFTY -50 has not put out any press stating they are making the change yet. It appears they are waiting to see if they can make the date - April 25th first. It might also might mean they will not officially say anything until after the fact. That's pretty much what happened when KCNS - 38 changed over to RTN on April 1st.


----------



## phrelin

Paul Secic said:


> I put my zip code in and nothing came up.


It may be that KFTY is a Santa Rosa station, a considerable distance from you and not literally OTA local for your community. But it should be on your Dish package right now and you should see the change towards the end of the month.


----------



## Jon Ellis

You might try putting in a different ZIP code from your market. KCCI Des Moines didn't show up when I searched for a Des Moines ZIP code, but it did show up for the Pella, Iowa ZIP code. They may still be putting ZIP codes into the database.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> It may be that KFTY is a Santa Rosa station, a considerable distance from you and not literally OTA local for your community. But it should be on your Dish package right now and you should see the change towards the end of the month.


KFTY is in my local package. I'll wait and see if Dish and KFTY do a retrains agreement.


----------



## LMckin

ME TV is also Replacing RTN in Greenville-Spartanburg SC Market on WSPA 7.2 Soon


----------



## MikeW

Found this link over at AVSForum. Shows all cities that MeTV is either launched, or will be launched.

http://www.rabbitears.info/search.php?request=network_search&network=MeTV


----------



## Jeff Blank

If you haven't noticed already, KFTY - Channel 50 in Santa Rosa is playing ME TV ads, and they state at the end of each ad - Coming April 25th.


----------



## fluffybear

Still no date for Atlanta. ME-TV says soon but that could mean anything.


----------



## phrelin

Just wanted to note that KFTY is now a ME-TV affiliate with a schedule that made me feel like I fell into a time warp.:grin:


----------



## fluffybear

phrelin said:


> Just wanted to note that KFTY is now a ME-TV affiliate with a schedule that made me feel like I fell into a time warp.:grin:


Sigh!

Still no date for Atlanta - Coming soon!


----------



## AttiTech

M*A*S*H was one of the best shows, and actually still is one of the best shows that's ever been put on tv imho. Wish I could get a full release of all the episodes remastered for Bluray


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Just wanted to note that KFTY is now a ME-TV affiliate with a schedule that made me feel like I fell into a time warp.:grin:


Me-TV or KFTY needs to turn the volume up. It's very low. Good station though.


----------



## fluffybear

From Press Democrat:



> Santa Rosa television station KFTY TV-50 is being acquired by a Texas broadcasting chain that plans to convert it into an affiliate of the Spanish-language network Azteca America.
> 
> Una Vez Mas, a Dallas company that owns TV stations across the southern United States, announced a deal Thursday to purchase KFTY from High Plains Broadcasting of Kaw City, Okla.
> 
> Financial terms were not disclosed.
> 
> The purchase still must win approval from the Federal Communications Commission. Both sides expect such approval within 90 days.
> 
> In April, KFTY announced it had become an affiliate of the fledgling Me-TV Network, which broadcasts reruns targeted at viewers age 35 and older, ranging from sit-coms like "Hogan's Heroes" and "M*A*S*H" to dramas like "Gunsmoke" and "Big Valley."
> 
> That programming format will remain in place until the sale becomes complete, Doorley said.


----------



## phrelin

Guess that reflects a changing population in the North Bay.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Several sources indicate KFTY in Santa Rosa will be showing ME-TV (Memorable Entertainment Television) on the 50.1 channel April 25. Since I don't get any signals here in our canyon, I can't verify it, but it since KFTY is on the satellite Bay Area Locals....


And Clear Channel just sold CH 50 to Azecta.


----------



## Jtaylor1

Me-TV is now on KOFY 20.2.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jtaylor1 said:


> Me-TV is now on KOFY 20.2.


We just have KOFY 20.1 which is Spanish so far.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Several sources indicate KFTY in Santa Rosa will be showing ME-TV (Memorable Entertainment Television) on the 50.1 channel April 25. Since I don't get any signals here in our canyon, I can't verify it, but it since KFTY is on the satellite Bay Area Locals....


I think ME is on KOFY-1 now.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Is anyone getting ME TV full time? Its part time here Long Island, NY


----------



## fluffybear

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Is anyone getting ME TV full time? Its part time here Long Island, NY


It's full-time here in Atlanta.

Last year ME-TV was forced to provide an alternate for Cheers here in the Atlanta Area but since the first of the year that no longer appears to be an issue


----------



## runner861

It is full-time in Los Angeles on KDOC 56-03. The programming appears to be shown as it was originally edited when on network television many years ago. I can't be a hundred percent sure of that, but there are no obvious edits that were made. I recall that some local stations back in the day used to make some pretty egregious edits of syndicated rerun programming to stick in more commercials.


----------



## SayWhat?

Part time here.

CW in primetime, then a couple of syndicated shows, then ME overnight and some of the day. They toss in some junk like Dr. Drew on weekday afternoons. and rerun a 2 1/2 hour local morning news show that was run earlier on their .1 channel.

Weekends are a mix too.

What I'm finding annoying is that some shows are either on ME, RTV and/or Antenna or switch from one to the other as well as other channels like WGN and Reelz.

I really DON'T need Cheers on ME when it's run so often on other channels. What's next, Friends and Seinfeld?


----------



## runner861

SayWhat? said:


> Part time here.
> 
> CW in primetime, then a couple of syndicated shows, then ME overnight and some of the day. They toss in some junk like Dr. Drew on weekday afternoons. and rerun a 2 1/2 hour local morning news show that was run earlier on their .1 channel.
> 
> Weekends are a mix too.
> 
> What I'm finding annoying is that some shows are either on ME, RTV and/or Antenna or switch from one to the other as well as other channels like WGN and Reelz.
> 
> I really DON'T need Cheers on ME when it's run so often on other channels. What's next, Friends and Seinfeld?


What market are you in? What is your ME station?


----------



## fluffybear

runner861 said:


> It is full-time in Los Angeles on KDOC 56-03. The programming appears to be shown as it was originally edited when on network television many years ago. I can't be a hundred percent sure of that, but there are no obvious edits that were made. I recall that some local stations back in the day used to make some pretty egregious edits of syndicated rerun programming to stick in more commercials.


ME is responsible for most of the commercial placement and while KDOC may not be stealing a little extra time in each show, all of these shows have been edited and do not show in their original condition.


----------



## twiseguy

ME-TV is full time in Cleveland on WOIO 19.2
It`s even in Direct TV`s database so it integrates with my AM21 receiver.
Lovin _The Honeymooners_


----------



## fluffybear

twiseguy said:


> ME-TV is full time in Cleveland on WOIO 19.2
> It`s even in Direct TV`s database so it integrates with my AM21 receiver.
> Lovin _The Honeymooners_


Was telling my kids this morning (while trying to drag them from their beds) about how I use to wake-up on my own when I was 9 at 6am every day just to watch Hogans Heroes and Honeymooners.


----------



## Paul Secic

runner861 said:


> It is full-time in Los Angeles on KDOC 56-03. The programming appears to be shown as it was originally edited when on network television many years ago. I can't be a hundred percent sure of that, but there are no obvious edits that were made. I recall that some local stations back in the day used to make some pretty egregious edits of syndicated rerun programming to stick in more commercials.


There aren't any METV, Antenna in the San Francisco area anymore except for KOFY TV -1, but dish doesn't carry.


----------

